# USB 3.0 Front Panel intern auf USB 2.0 legen



## driver78 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ist es möglich die Anschlüsse eines USB 3.0 Front Panels intern auf USB 2.0 Anschlüssen am Mainboard zu legen, da dieses nur USB 2.0 bereitstellt?
Dass das Front Panel dann nur USB 2.0 Speed hat ist klar...


----------



## ich111 (22. Mai 2012)

Dürfte theorethisch schon gehen, da USB 3.0 ja auch abwärtslompatibel ist (ein paar kontakte mehr), allerdings wirst du da kaum einen Adapter finden. Folglich musst du dir selbst was basteln und ob das dann funktioniert ist fraglich


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Sowas gibt es nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch zu kaufen.
GAMERSWARE - InLine Adapter intern USB 3.0 zu intern USB 2.0 - 15 cm ZUUS-159


----------



## driver78 (22. Mai 2012)

Das was du gepostet hast habe ich vorhin auch schon gefunden, das ist USB 3.0 intern zu USB 2.0 intern. 
Ich aber brauche USB 2.0 intern zu USB 3.0 intern


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Mai 2012)

Auch das gibt es. 100%ig. Habe einen daheim liegen. Ich stell dir gleich nen Link rein 

edit//
hab jetzt keinen Link gefunden. Hier eins von meinem Adapter. das meintest du? Evtl können die anderen dazu einen Link posten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

driver78 schrieb:


> Das was du gepostet hast habe ich vorhin auch schon gefunden, das ist USB 3.0 intern zu USB 2.0 intern.
> Ich aber brauche USB 2.0 intern zu USB 3.0 intern


 
Also nur anders rum? Das gibt es auch. Einige Gehäuse haben so einen Adapter beiliegen.


----------



## driver78 (22. Mai 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Auch das gibt es. 100%ig. Habe einen daheim liegen. Ich stell dir gleich nen Link rein
> 
> edit//
> hab jetzt keinen Link gefunden. Hier eins von meinem Adapter. das meintest du? Evtl können die anderen dazu einen Link posten...
> ...


Jap, genau sowas.
Also ich habe vorhin schon länger gesucht und nichts gefunden. Weisst du evtl. noch von welchem Shop du das hast?



Threshold schrieb:


> Also nur anders rum? Das gibt es auch. Einige Gehäuse haben so einen Adapter beiliegen.


Genau, andersrum.


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Mai 2012)

Wie Treshhold schon erwähnt hat, liegen die oft in Gehäusen bei. So auch bei mir: Das Carbide 500R ist nämlich mit 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen an der Front ausgestattet. 
Da mein Mainboard aber 3.0 unterstützt, brauch ich den Adapter nicht


----------



## ich111 (22. Mai 2012)

Das hier könnt der gesuchte sein: http://www.amazon.de/Interner-exter...8E/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1337713451&sr=8-11


----------



## driver78 (22. Mai 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wie Treshhold schon erwähnt hat, liegen die oft in Gehäusen bei. So auch bei mir: Das Carbide 500R ist nämlich mit 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen an der Front ausgestattet.
> Da mein Mainboard aber 3.0 unterstützt, brauch ich den Adapter nicht


Ah ok.



ich111 schrieb:


> Das hier könnt der gesuchte sein: Interner und externer USB-Adapter - 19-polige USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Ne das ist es nicht.


----------



## ich111 (22. Mai 2012)

Leider findet sich da nichts, evtl kannst du ja einen Gehäusekäufer um den Adapter erleichtern


----------



## StormForU (4. April 2016)

Adapter USB 3.  auf USB 2. , fur intern,  ,15m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

